

Y Combinator Startups - Ranked Index - nreece
http://rankedindex.com/yc

======
SwellJoe
Bam! Take that, every other company that's below mine. And, well played, every
other company that's above mine. You all totally suck, or are totally awesome,
respectively.

~~~
dbrush
Out of respect to myself I'd like to think I'm totally awesome... Out of
respect to you... Bam!

Really, how's it going?

------
aneesh
For some of these (Xobni, Loopt, perhaps RescueTime, and others), page views
aren't a good metric to measure popularity.

~~~
ivankirigin
How often people check stats in rescuetime online is probably a good measure.
Installs on computers is certainly a better measure, though harder to find.

RescueTime could easily track how many computers have RescueTime running
offline, but there is a bit of a selection bias there.

------
ashu
They say Buxfer merged with Obopay. Would have been nice if they (or Obopay)
had told _us_ about that as well.

------
alex_c
Another interesting metric would be incoming links.

[http://developer.yahoo.com/search/siteexplorer/V1/inlinkData...](http://developer.yahoo.com/search/siteexplorer/V1/inlinkData.html)

------
Kilimanjaro
There is only one thing in common, all their names suck donkey balls, whether
we accept it or not.

When the top startup is "scribd" we really have a problem we are avoiding, or
we don't know how to solve it.

Shame on us...

~~~
ericb
Have you tried to buy a domain name recently? It's tough stuff--even the
misspellings are gone.

~~~
Prrometheus
there's always .me

~~~
thorax
The best .me domains were squatted within 48 hours.

------
immad
Check out the rankedindex.com website itself. Its pretty cool.

Would be good to be able to make private ranked indexes so that I can map out
my competitors without the world knowing that i am watching them :)

~~~
adrianwaj
You can always use Google Trends for websites...but also see 'Hot Social': (an
idea only) for comparing the number of bookmarks that any set of pages or
websites has received from across a set of social bookmarking sites.

<http://younoodle.com/startups/hot_social>

------
hooande
Bit of an incomplete list.

I don't see any sites from the session that just finished. Not trying to be
nitpicky or anything...you know the first thing we're all going to do is
search for our company name.

------
ptn
paulgraham.com ain't a startup...?

~~~
alex_c
It can still be an interesting point of reference.

